# GTX 1050 Ti und 2 Monitore



## Honigpumpe (18. Juli 2017)

Moin,

ich hab hier eine GTX 1050 Ti mit zwei Full-HD-Monitoren zu laufen. Ist alles bestens. Ich überlege jetzt, eventuell einen WQHD-Monitor anzuschaffen. So ganz eventuell. Daher die Frage, ob die Grafikkarte beide Monitore problemlos befeuern kann. Also, einmal WQHD und einmal Full-HD. Ginge vielleicht sogar 2x WQHD?

Grüße,
Honigpumpe


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab hier eine GTX 1050 Ti mit zwei Full-HD-Monitoren zu laufen. Ist alles bestens. Ich überlege jetzt, eventuell einen WQHD-Monitor anzuschaffen. So ganz eventuell. Daher die Frage, ob die Grafikkarte beide Monitore problemlos befeuern kann. Also, einmal WQHD und einmal Full-HD. Ginge vielleicht sogar 2x WQHD?
> 
> ...



also, WQHD dann für Desktop&co? Das sollte an sich kein Problem sein, denn das ist ja 2D und frisst quasi Null Power. Das einzige, was ich nicht so genau weiß ist, ob du problemlos zwei unterschiedliche Auflösungen verwenden kannst.


----------



## Honigpumpe (18. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, WQHD dann für Desktop&co? Das sollte an sich kein Problem sein, denn das ist ja 2D und frisst quasi Null Power. Das einzige, was ich nicht so genau weiß ist, ob du problemlos zwei unterschiedliche Auflösungen verwenden kannst.



Ja, genau, der primäre Monitor soll WQHD sein, hauptsächlich für Desktoparbeiten. Aber vermutlich wird Steam dann auch versuchen, die Spiele auf dem Monitor zu starten. Keine Ahnung, wie das dann wird. Dann muß ich evtl. die Spiele auf den zweiten Monitor schieben. Das wird mit Steam ja wohl irgendwie gehen.

Warum sollten zwei verschiedene Auflösungen Probleme machen? Auf meinem alten Rechner hatte ich auch 1920 x 1200 plus 1920 x 1080, und das war 'ne olle Notebook-Möhre.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ja, genau, der primäre Monitor soll WQHD sein, hauptsächlich für Desktoparbeiten. Aber vermutlich wird Steam dann auch versuchen, die Spiele auf dem Monitor zu starten. Keine Ahnung, wie das dann wird. Dann muß ich evtl. die Spiele auf den zweiten Monitor schieben. Das wird mit Steam ja wohl irgendwie gehen.


  ggf. muss halt der Spielemonitor einfach nur der "primäre" sein. 





> Warum sollten zwei verschiedene Auflösungen Probleme machen? Auf meinem alten Rechner hatte ich auch 1920 x 1200 plus 1920 x 1080, und das war 'ne olle Notebook-Möhre.


 na, dann ist es ja geritzt. Ich wusste es halt lediglich nicht, ob das geht oder ob der "bessere" Monitor dann runterschalten muss.


----------

